# Do I Need A Band Saw



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I am trying to decide about the purchase of a band saw. So far all that I am pretty sure of but not absolutely sure of is that I don't want an inexpensive bench model, and I can''t justify a really expensive one let alone afford one. So I suppose that if I do buy one it will be in the $800 to $1,000 range wihich is still a lot of money for somebody that is just a hobbist. 

My primary purpose for the saw, I think, is to be ab le to be able to really do nice clean job of cutting the tops off of jewelry boxes and to re-saw the rough cut lumber. 

One woodworking friend of mine told me that he didn't think that a bandsaw would not make a really straight cut when cutting the tops offf of boxes, and then one person on this forum said that the band saw would be his first choice. 

I'm haveing pretty good luck making the cuts on the table saw, but they are not really perfect. By the time I spend the time and effort cutting getting the workpieces milled to dimention, cut to size and then creating the dovetail joints, I would to be pretty certain that I won't waste the time by screwing up the project up by not getting a good cut when I cut the top off. In other words, I'm a belt and suspenders kind of guy I guess.

Now, to be completely honest, part of my wanting a banc saw is that I just have a thing about likeing nice tools, even if my interest and fasination exceeds my expertise. Does that sound familiar to anybody?

In addition to wanting to make jewelry boxes, I'd like to make presentation boxes in which on the inside there would be cut outs for such things as handgun, tools, etc. Thisw will require a good scroll saw, so I will need both a bandsaw and a scroll saw as I see things now.
'

Any suggests or thoughts on the matter will be greatly appreciated.

Jerry Bowen


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I am very interested to see what responses you get Jerry.

This is the one I am considering: Grizzly G0555 The Ultimate 14" Bandsaw: Amazon.com: Home Improvement

I bit less cost than your estimate.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I currently have a 14" Grizzly band saw, and have found I use it far more then I ever thought I would. 

For straight cuts a good blade that is setup properly will make a straight cut. In theory, a wider blade will have an easier time to cut straight then a narrow blade. In practice, I have a 1/4" blade on my saw, and have successfully made many straight cuts with it. You may have to adjust the fence to allow for drift. The quality of the cut is really dependent on the blade in the saw. The more teeth on the blade, the better the cut will be. 

Now that I have band saw in my shop, I will never go back to not having one.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Steve,
I have the polar bear version of the one you are looking at, and over all I am very happy with it. The guide bearings do get a little noisy sometimes, and I will likely eventually put carter bearings on it. However, the overall quality of the machine is great, and would recommend it.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

That's the one I have been looking at too, the only negative is an articlle on the web that made reference to an experience that the man had in regard to some very poor service by Grizzly, but by the same tokenk, I have heard some good things about their service too. 

I bought a mite trimmer from them one time, it was a great tool but was not calibrated and they took it back with problem and then told me that it was devective and that my observation about it had been correct. I actually ended up not needing the trimmer after I got my Incra miter gauge properly calibrated, but that's another story.

We will both be paying attention to the Grizzly band saw.

Thanks for writing,

Jerry


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Regarding cutting lids off of boxes, here's a thread of interest. Saw Slitter Bobj3 has some excellent suggestions. For various reasons, I'm not a big fan of using a band saw for that task.
As to resawing, you can't beat a well tuned band saw with a good blade and 1 hp motor. Look for one that will allow you to cut at least an 8" wide board. Mine will only cut 6" and that often poses a problem.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Agree on Polar Bear version.

Amazon.com: Grizzly H3051 Riser Block Kit for G0555: Home Improvement

gives a 12" cut capability.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a note ::::: no other tool in the shop can do what the band saw can do it's almost a must have tool for the shop...

Just a note about taking off the lid on boxes, the band saw can do that job very well it just can't be to tall or to say to big,,,no one said they top part needs to be the same, it can be just a round top like a treasure chess type box or just about anything you want it to be because after you cut off the lid it will fit to bottom part of the box just like a clove.... 

So to say the bottom line is you need a band saw..

==


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought a 30 year old 10" band saw a couple of years ago. Since then I have used it at some time in every project I've done, if only to round off corners. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I recommend you seriously consider a 14" model if you get one. The added cut size will prove useful, particularly for re-sawing.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope that you love that carpenter the same way that I do.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Already have,


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I have some serious band saw envy.

But with 2 kids in college, I cannot justify even a $200 one, so I am in the process of making my own. I bought the motor (3515 RPM) new off ebay for $40 and will be making the wheels out of plywood with skate board bearings and large thick exercise bands for the "tires". A couple of v-belt pulleys at the hardware store, and then it is just a matter of mounting the stuff and supporting the blade. 

All told, it should end up under $100. But the experience I gain from the process will be invaluable.

Eventually maybe I'll make a trunion for the platform so I can angle it, but that would be for later.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Chris if you are making your own go to woodgears.ca for some great ideas. Home made band saws, table saws and lots more.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I searched long and hard before I made the decision to buy a band saw. I am very pleased with my Steel City 14" deluxe model. It has a granite table so virtually no maintenance. The solid frame is high enough to cut 12" material with no optional riser block to get out of alignment. It uses roller guides that are easy to adjust. It has a built in mobile base. It also includes a work light and re sawing guide. This is a purchase you only want to make once so why not get the features you need?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

OK. I'll jump in.
CRAIGSLIST.
Just today I saw a 14" Delta with riser and 3/4hp motor for $250 listed locally.
I have a 1966 14" Delta Metal/Wood w/riser. Re-saws great.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Price in Canada*



Mike said:


> I searched long and hard before I made the decision to buy a band saw. I am very pleased with my Steel City 14" deluxe model. It has a granite table so virtually no maintenance. The solid frame is high enough to cut 12" material with no optional riser block to get out of alignment. It uses roller guides that are easy to adjust. It has a built in mobile base. It also includes a work light and re sawing guide. This is a purchase you only want to make once so why not get the features you need?


Hey, Mike; I was pleased to see that my usual tool supplier is carrying more Steel City equipment. This month's flyer has your m/c on at $479CDN. Sweet!
Summit Tools
Pg 6
Thanks for your recommendation...sometimes these offshore brands make me a bit leery.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

denniswoody said:


> Chris if you are making your own go to woodgears.ca for some great ideas. Home made band saws, table saws and lots more.


i spent a couple hours watching videos about making a band saw. now i'm not sure i'm ready for the task


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> i spent a couple hours watching videos about making a band saw. now i'm not sure i'm ready for the task


Sorry if I burst your balloon Chris. Better to know up front than half way through I think.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

dennis. no worries. now i'm even more determined to figure it out. i am going to start my own thread about it to keep this one from getting off topic.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Jerry, I never thought I would need a Band Saw and then my wife bought me a 12” Craftsman for Christmas about 6 or 8 years ago. It sat in the corner for about 5 years until I found a need to use it. Well that was all it took. Now I use it almost every day and I don’t know how I ever got along without it. I would like a little bigger one, but I have a small shop and really don’t have the room for a big one.


----------



## wufbun (Jun 11, 2011)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I am trying to decide about the purchase of a band saw. So far all that I am pretty sure of but not absolutely sure of is that I don't want an inexpensive bench model, and I can''t justify a really expensive one let alone afford one. So I suppose that if I do buy one it will be in the $800 to $1,000 range wihich is still a lot of money for somebody that is just a hobbist.
> 
> My primary purpose for the saw, I think, is to be ab le to be able to really do nice clean job of cutting the tops off of jewelry boxes and to re-saw the rough cut lumber.
> 
> ...


I have a band saw, but for small jobs, I like to use the Precision of a Japanese Pull saw. they are SO thin and accurate. They operate like a piece of string ( push the string and it bends out of shape ) ( pull the string and it stays straight and true ). I have noticed how even a band saw has a small amount of twist if the wood is not held very straight and secure. I know it means more time and work, but I think the end justifies the means!


----------



## Pilgrim15 (Oct 23, 2009)

I think that your comments are right on target. A "well tuned" bandsaw and a "good blade" are absolutely essential to getting good results with any bandsaw. I just attended 2 seminars at the Woodworking Show in Houston this past week-end. Mr. Roland Johnson who writes for Fine Woodworking gave an excellent seminar on adjusting the saw and choosing blades. He stated that his table saw is getting pushed further back and that his bandsaw is becoming the central machine in his shop.


----------



## Cirick (May 15, 2011)

*How many inches do I need?*

I have been debating between the grizzly and the Rikon. The Rikon has a 13" resaw and the grizzly I think is only 6" if I read it correctly. How many inches will I really need? 
Tried to post a comparison link review but routerforums wouldn't let me. You can google Best 14" bandsaw reviews and find it if you are interested.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

The 'used' market has great deals on 14" BS - this is the most popular size, and would be my minimum for anyone wanting good results. I haven't used Grizzly products, so I can't comment on their line. I have the Delta 14" - a very good saw, when tuned properly. You may want to check-out Craigslist, just to see what's available.
MikeD


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I got my 14" Jet BS on Craigslist for $400. I also have purchased a riser block kit for it but haven't installed it (broken ankle in January). A band saw is one of the safest shop tools.

Get a book off E-bay on band saws. Likely such a book will point out what to look for in a used band saw. Check out the author Mark Duginske.


----------



## gevans02 (Jul 1, 2011)

The bandsaw, like a lot of other tools, will be used if you have one. If you don't have one, you can find ways around it (like handheld jig saws). But I believe it is one of the next highly desirable tools after a table saw. 

You are right about small benchtop bandsaws...don't waste your money. However, you don't have to spend $800 for a serviceable bandsaw, either. I spent about $250 on a floor standing Rigid 14" refurbished bandsaw. I't's a bit underpowered for resawing very wide boards. I tried to use it to saw planks out of a 6 x 6 oak beam I salvaged from an old building. It just wouldn't "cut it"...pardon the pun. I found other ways to rough cut the beam (skill saw, table saw, and even a good old hand saw) that worked much better than the bandsaw. 

If you wanted to resaw a lot of large, hardwood stock, then, yes, a kilo buck for a good high powered 240 volt large blade capacity bandsaw is necessary. But for resawing the small stock you would use to make your jewelry boxes something in the $250 to $400 dollar range would do that and much more.


----------



## cpatdaltx (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, a bandsaw is an indispensable part of your wood working shop. Set up with the right jigs and fences, it will cut perfect circles every time, straight line with less waste, beautiful re-saw work to create your own veneers.


----------



## clifft (May 18, 2010)

Hi Jerry,
I have had 3, first a 12" Craftsman, then a 10" Delta.
Now I have a 14" frame craftsman, 8" resaw capacity.
I paid around $600 on sale. Good reviews and almost
identical to Rikon which has greater resaw capacity.
Weighs over 200 pounds, and got a heavy duty mobile base from Princess.
All guides are ball bearing - which are cheap at one US source.

Reading some blogs, guys into resawing prefer mainly to 18" saws.

Found a place in Manitoba for good blades and economical for any saw
as they make them custom.

Many important issues or course, but weight is critical. My first 2 saws
were much lighter and prone to vibration, especially the 10" delta,
mostly for hobby work I guess.

I just re-sawed some 2x6 and no problem, and the 8" limit is more than
I need. However, I don't see the saw in Sears catalog anymore.
So if a good price on Rikon, I would go for it as it has the same features
except even greater re-saw capacity.

To me, whatever saw you get, a heavy one is a good choice, as likely more
stable.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just re-read your profile.
"spending over eight grand on new and better tools in the past few years".

So cost may not be an issue.

Also, I see you have a huge space for your shop (but too hot in the winter).
So space may not be an issue.

I think you will find resawing a great addition to your woodworking. Resawing is slicing off a thin (or thick) piece from a larger hunk of wood. That gives you the ability to create your own veneers. Not thin as purchased veneers, but thin enough that expensive wood goes much much further.

Because of the band saw's thin blades, the kerf loss is much less compared to the table saw. And even my old Craftsman 12" BS could saw through a 4" thick board - something that a table saw would have to do by flipping the board over to make the through cut.


----------



## Martinsbootfair (Feb 8, 2012)

*IMHO go down the Shopsmith route*

Hi, if you are looking at $800 to $1000 as a budget then consider trawling EBay for a secondhand Shopsmith 510 with a bandsaw. This would give you a perfect combinded platform for making jewellery boxes etc. With the bandsaw setup you may be limited on the size of the boxes with 5 3/4" high and a throat of 10½" If that is suitable then the questions you should ask are :-a setup which is 510 or 520, Bandsaw included (obviously) does it come with "coolblocks" and does it have a bandsaw fence.
As for blades my suppliers suggested a ½" wide meat cutting blade, which in use gives a very thin line and is very stable when cutting. Even if you choose a standalone bandsaw the blades suggested are the best I have used yet.
From the plug you may guess I am a Shopsmith fan.
Martin


----------



## mcgarig1 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Another hobbyist who HAS a band saw*



Jerry Bowen said:


> I am trying to decide about the purchase of a band saw. So far all that I am pretty sure of but not absolutely sure of is that I don't want an inexpensive bench model, and I can''t justify a really expensive one let alone afford one. So I suppose that if I do buy one it will be in the $800 to $1,000 range wihich is still a lot of money for somebody that is just a hobbist.
> 
> My primary purpose for the saw, I think, is to be ab le to be able to really do nice clean job of cutting the tops off of jewelry boxes and to re-saw the rough cut lumber.
> 
> ...


Hi

As another hobbyist I took my time about buying the bandsaw and settled on the Grizzly G0555. I have not been disappointed. The G0555 is all the 14" band saw I need, is reliable, has all the right adjustments and has taught me a lot.
So has Lonnie Bird's book, "The Band Saw Book".

I also was lucky to find a Delta 40-110 16-inch Scroll Saw, 1952 model, which handles 1/16" -1/4" blades and also lets me use a metal cutting jig saw blade, attaching to only the lower chuck, to SLOWLY cut 1/4" plate cold-rolled steel.
It is a hunk of old iron and I love it. 
Dan McGarigle
El Segundo, CA 04-04-2012


----------



## johnk (Aug 29, 2008)

I had the Grizzly and sold it to Purchase a Rikon Deluxe 14" (1.5 hp motor). With the Rikon I can cut 1/16" (or less) veneers from boards up to 10" wide and about 3/4" and thicker. I do this without any resaw guides or whatever. With the Rikon, I have full control over blade tracking and wheel alignment, and it stays there. With the Grizzly wheel alignment was a pain, even after going to synthetic tires.

Other things are the Rikon motor just goes. The 3/4 hp's bog with boards wider than 3" it seems. Dust collection in both suck. The Grizzly guides wear and have to be adjusted periodically - you can tell because you get drift, etc. The Rikon guides lock in place and stay. BUT they are a pain to adjust - easiest if you have three hands.

Is a bandsaw needed. Well like others above I go to it before I go to any saw - table or otherwise. Much nicer cuts, quieter, less violent (kickback, etc.) - although it wasn't that way with the Grizzly. I had the Grizzly for 3 years or so and the Rikon for about 2. I am considering addin the Carter guides because they are supposed to ease the "Rikon guide adjustment syndrome".

Hope this helps.


----------



## lmwoodworker (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Do I need a band saw?*

I've been woodworking for a relatively short period of time - about nine years. I started with an old (1950s) 9" Delta Rockwell table saw and a Craftsman router from the mid-sixties. The more interested and serious I became with this hobby, the more I began dreaming about how great it would be to own some really decent power tools; I began making lists and prioritizing them. My first list didn't even have a band saw on it; after all, what could I do with a band saw that I couldn't do with several less expensive tools?

The more I progressed, the more I realized how much of my rough(but not inexpensive) lumber was being gnawed away by my planer and ending up as compost. I was making mostly small boxes and a few small furniture pieces, but really enjoying this great hobby. I decided to upgrade the shop, and picked up some nice used equipment locally by watching the classifieds. Finally, the real value of a band saw started to appeal to me: less sawdust and wood chips -- a lot less! So I bit the bullet and bought a 20" Jet bandsaw -- plenty big and powerful enough to handle anything I would ever need it for, but especially capable of re-sawing 12" stock. 

Had I looked longer and harder, I'm sure I would have settled on a lot less iron than this 600 pound monster, but I wanted it and I did it. I've never looked back. I've found more ways to use a band saw than I would ever have imagined. Setup is easy and straightforward (as long as I don't need to change blades, which is a real pain-in-the-you-know-where), and I've found that I use the band saw at least as much as the table saw; yep, the old 9" Delta TS is still in use. 

The real breakthrough came when I spotted a Highland Woodworking ad for their Woodslicer band saw blade. I have consistently been able to slice veneer 1/32" thick, with cuts smooth enough to go directly to glue-up. I've made some book-matched panels of figured walnut and cherry on 1/8" ply that I would never have thought possible, dovetail pins are a breeze, and making useable stock out of dry maple logs is a snap. It's really easy make jigs like circle-cutters to add to the versatility of a band saw, and I actually use the Woodslicer blade for everything, to avoid changing blades.

My take is that a larger floor-standing band saw with a good blade would be one of the smartest shop additions you could make.
......Dick


----------



## markristow (May 30, 2011)

Hi Jerry

You will use it a lot more than you think! Buy the biggest motor and biggest band saw you can afford. The extra power the larger motors afford you comes in really handy when resawing large pieces of timber. As for cutting your boxes, one would still have to clean the cuts up made on a band saw where as the cuts from a circular saw are much neater.

Mark


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Jerry, You might want to check out this web site: woodgears.ca. Matthias Wandel has plans to make a wooden framed bandsaw that is amazing. The depth of cut is about 12", that is double the height of a 14". He has videos of the bandsaw in action and also of building it. Also I have found that using good blades makes a world of difference in how well any bandsaw will cut. Olson premium, Timberwolf and Woodslicer are good.
As to making custom presentation boxes try making the bottom frame and laying it top-side down centered on your object then lay felt or cloth over it and tuck around the object. Then I spray expanding foam in the frame and cover it with a piece of plastic coated plywood and weight it down. after the foam hardens trim away the extra and put on the bottom piece. Instant custom fit! Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Assuming our significant others are not reading... Any tool question that starts "do I need..." should be answered no, but will it make your life easier, more fun and satisfy (temporarily) your tool lust? Of course?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

So Jerry, do you have a band saw yet?


----------

